# natty bulking



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

So I am not at that stage yet but love to plan ahead, I think I will be cutting to around December or possibly Jan if I try to get into single figures.

I will then start a very clean bulk, adding hopefully just enough calories to help me build slowly. The idea is a 4 month bulk, then if I have gained much fat I will do a 8-12 week cut to be ready for summer. Or if I haven't gained much fat I will continue my bulk until march the following year. Before I cut for summer 2018.

When I start bulking in December or Jan can I get decent gains natural provided I am eating and training correctly? which I will be.

up until i was 16 I was 10.5 stone wet through, then I slowly gained over the next couple of years. I trained from around 21-22 ( 9-12 month period ) and I took Dbol, sus and deca on a cycle a few times and looked quite decent. built some ok muscle. Before I started on the gear I did 4 months and didn't really see any improvement, although I was dirty bulking at the time.

Now my question is because of my body type (not naturally muscly ) provided I do everything right will I see much of a result in 4-5 months of bulking? I dont want to get to the end of the bulk and be disappointed and think feck me I should of gone straight on gear I would of been loads better now. I cant really afford to go on growth so it would only be the normal stuff. I would prob have £150 to spend a month on gear. I am willing to try natty but dont want to waste sort of 6 months to a year of training.

I am not saying taking steroids means I can slack off or have an easier job etc at all, I am just trying to get the best results I can.

My dad competed in the NABBA over 40's and 50's at the Britain finals and is giving me some guidance, but its nice to hear what other people think.

Taking the gear doesn't bother me, I try to be as healthy as possible and will cycle properly with a good pct etc.

I am not ready for this yet as I said, just trying to plan the best for the future and understand what I have ahead.

Cheers!

Frosty


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I think you'll get better guidance if you post up pictures.

Although your question is vague. ("will I see much of a result in 4-5 months") You can maybe gain 1-2 lbs a month natty, although it depends on where you are, how you train/eat/sleep, and your age, genetics, etc.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

personally I would bulk for longer than 4 months, I don't like the idea of yo-yoing between bulk and cut in short time frames but that is just me


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

I will post pics soon, Im just a fat t**t at the min though!

Genetics are s**t.

Diet is awsome and wont be a problem, I am the boss at work so can go and eat when ever I need to, cooking is also now a problem as I can prepare stuff at night.

My training is good, 5 days per week always now, and I always get at least 7-8 hours kip per night. If I gained 2lb per month I would be very satisfied!


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

Frost_uk said:


> personally I would bulk for longer than 4 months, I don't like the idea of yo-yoing between bulk and cut in short time frames but that is just me


 Yeah I get what your saying, If Idont gain much fat it wont be a problem but I would love to have my abs out in the summer, havnt seen them since I was 10 stone at 15 years old!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fcuk natty cutting then bulking. Just do maintenance and train hard as f'k.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd recommend steroids for natty bulking. Works a treat.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bulking natty is a bit pointless.

You'd do better to just eat barely enough to progressively overload in the gym (none of this 1lb a week nonsense), if you stall out, increase cals slightly and carry on. By the time you've added 30kg to your bench press, there is no way you will look the same as before that 30kg.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You need calories to build muscle get plenty proteins in ya. I eat enough good whole foods to sustain my current bodyweight and train like a mofo. which probably puts me in a deficit on training days. Then on recovery days I will be slightly above maintenance to aid recovery and build the muscle. It's a fine line between bulking and cutting as a natty.

I think i'm quite lucky as I just eat when I'm hungry and don't bother when i'm not. My body tells me when and what it needs. I tend to keep protein intake quite high on the menu. meats, fish, whey yogurts, nuts, cheeses, eggs, with lots of veg. fruits. I eat pasta, potatoes, rice etc.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you don't mind using gear then there's no point doing it naturally, you'll gain much more off one cycle than you'd ever gain in a year bulking as a natty, I don't see why you'd bother doing it natty if you've done a cycle before etc


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FF03STY said:


> I will then start a very clean bulk, adding hopefully just enough calories to help me build slowly.


 Sounds like you've got the right idea there. Some of the comments in this thread seem to be assuming you were thinking of just eating shed loads of food and therefore gaining loads of fat, which is what traditional 'bulking' would have meant. The term tends to still be used as you have though, for what could perhaps better be called a gaining phase. Basically you'll want to be eating enough to be gaining weight without too much fat gain. How much muscle weight you can gain each month naturally will depend on how effectively you train and on your genetic response to training so I don't think it's helpful to start trying to put a figure on this.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fcuk natty cutting then bulking. Just do maintenance and train hard as f'k.


 glad i read this thread, im natty and been training for 4 5 yrs not really getting anywhere, altho i look more in shape than the average joe im nowhere near as lean or have as much mass as i would like. always bulked got fat cut look the same as before bulk.

so i have been just eating at maintenance for a few months now and lost a few lbs still getting stronger, altho i feel skinny now lol

so as natural, is it a no go to do the normal bulk that you read everywhere? 500+ surplus? better to just eat maintenance and try to get stronger?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Gazza81 said:


> glad i read this thread, im natty and been training for 4 5 yrs not really getting anywhere, altho i look more in shape than the average joe im nowhere near as lean or have as much mass as i would like. always bulked got fat cut look the same as before bulk.
> 
> so i have been just eating at maintenance for a few months now and lost a few lbs still getting stronger, altho i feel skinny now lol
> 
> so as natural, is it a no go to do the normal bulk that you read everywhere? 500+ surplus? better to just eat maintenance and try to get stronger?


 There comes a point when one hits the limit of what their natty test levels will sustain in terms of muscle, just like if one does a constant 250mg PW test all year round, there comes a point in which no matter how much food intake or weights lifted, the muscle gain stops.

Only you know by being honest to yourself as to whether you've hit that ceiling level, if you still want more then you need to go to the next step.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Gazza81 said:


> so as natural, is it a no go to do the normal bulk that you read everywhere? 500+ surplus? better to just eat maintenance and try to get stronger?


 Making yourself fat doesn't make any more sense on gear than natty. I wouldn't advise just eating at maintenance personally though. Provided you're currently reasonably lean, I would eat enough that you're slowly gaining weight, but not gaining too much fat. Use fat gain to gauge what this calorie intake actually is.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

FF03STY said:


> So I am not at that stage yet but love to plan ahead, I think I will be cutting to around December or possibly Jan if I try to get into single figures.
> 
> I will then start a very clean bulk, adding hopefully just enough calories to help me build slowly. The idea is a 4 month bulk, then if I have gained much fat I will do a 8-12 week cut to be ready for summer. Or if I haven't gained much fat I will continue my bulk until march the following year. Before I cut for summer 2018.
> 
> ...


 To be honest. If your natty you should always be on a clean bulk diet.

Cut on your first cycle


----------

